# Mouse-Eared Mesquite



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A while back AZStinger sent me a couple of great mesquite forks and a big lunker of a ring-shooter:









I really liked the fit of the ringer but the rings were so big they interfered with sighting :blink:

Today I decided to do something about it. I unscrewed the rings (they were epoxied in, so I had to break them loose) and set it up with what I've come to think of as "mouse ear tabs". Basically just a strip of leather with a hole punched at each end and then looped over so that a screw can go through the holes and into the forks. In terms of shooting, these work just the same as the more traditional floss-whipped tabs but without the leather and floss all the way down the forks.

I've shot this one quite a bit today with single 2050s and it's been great!

Thanks again, AZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent fork all around! I like everything about that one, MJ. Congrats.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice job on that one MJ


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a nice looking solid fork Mj!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Excellent fork all around! I like everything about that one, MJ. Congrats.


Me, too 

It's tempting to change the handle shape and shorten it because it doesn't "need" the extra length at the bottom but it's soooo good-looking that I'm not going to. It weigh's a ton, too, which I think works as a stabilizer.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job on the remodel MJ!

I have a couple that I thought of cutting the extra length off but it works good

if you you ever want to shoot hammer grip. ( which I rarely do)


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

MJ, which orientation do you like best, parallel to the rubbers or at right angles. I have seen both methods used here, is there a significant difference, or is it dependent on the shooter?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like tabs the way I have them here, at right angles.


----------

